# The Star Glass



## mallos (Jan 5, 2016)

In the Lord of the Rings, Galadriel says to Frodo as she gives him the Star Glass "In this phial,’ she said, ‘is caught the light of Eärendil’s star, set amid the waters of my fountain."
Now, as everyone knows, Eärendil’s star is a Silmaril, so does that make the Star Glass a Silmaril too?


----------



## Elberlight (Feb 26, 2016)

No it just contains the light of the Silmaril.


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 2, 2016)

Firstly, Earendil's star is not the Silmaril. But Earendil himself who is very bright as he wears the Silmaril on his brow.
The Phial of Galadriel just contains the light of the star.


----------

